# now this BLACK



## snowkei (Jun 5, 2008)

hello ladies, I seldom do some dramatic looks recently...and I see some great inspiring pics...so I did this today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























and real BLACK & WHITE!lol





what I use
*[face]*
RMK cream foundation #102
chanel loose powder #30

*[brow]*
En coleur e/l #P01

*[eye]*
UDPP
MUF e/l #6L
MAC e/s #carbon. nylon. pandamonium
MAC f/l #blacktrack
ardell lashes #115(upper).116(bottom)

*[lip]*
MAC l/s #media


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing !!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 5, 2008)

So amazing!  I love the eyes!


----------



## kobri (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, now that's skill!


----------



## damsel (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 5, 2008)

wow beautiful!!!


----------



## VioletB (Jun 5, 2008)

You have so much talent!!  You are truly inspiring..  Beautiful look!!


----------



## MissCreoula (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW! You are soo talented! I love this.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn you're talented!  It's such a gift.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 5, 2008)

Truly Amazing!!!!
i love it


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing, as always!  You're fantastic and beautiful.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm speechless! Your FOTD's are always beyond amazing!

Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW!! This is so dramatic! You are really talented.


----------



## edubbinvan (Jun 5, 2008)

D: you're ridiculously talented.
epic win for snowkei!!
i <3 all your threads ;D


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 5, 2008)

Totally amazing.  You have great skills!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 5, 2008)

wow.. you are extremely talented!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG!! This is amazing!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 5, 2008)

This is so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are Gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 5, 2008)

you need to be famous


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 5, 2008)

you are AMAZINGLY talented.. wow.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Dang, girl! This is breathtaking!! The dropped lower lashes are such a cool twist! You've got skills!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 5, 2008)

so [email protected]!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2008)

You do amazing work Snowkei, keep it up!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 5, 2008)

That's amazing!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW!! You HAVE to do a tutorial!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW is all i can say!


----------



## lalunia (Jun 6, 2008)

*picks up jaw from floor* wow, that is amazing! you got some talent girl!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 6, 2008)

This makes no sense!  This is incredible!!  You are so talented.


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Jun 6, 2008)

wow.. amazing!!


----------



## Ciara (Jun 6, 2008)

thats insane ... in a good way.

simply jaw dropping


----------



## bgajon (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW!! What amazing inspiration you found girl!!! You look incredible!! I am in awe of your talent!!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jun 6, 2008)

Marry me!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm speechless. You such a creative person. Love all your FOTD =]


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW! WOW! and WOW!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow that is amazing. You are a talented artist!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 6, 2008)

incredible!!!


----------



## alexthepink (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow!  I wish I was this good!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 6, 2008)

That's sick!! That's beyond amazing look!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW that's really really cool makeup.. look like japanese anime..


----------



## ratmist (Jun 6, 2008)

God, you're amaaaaaaazing!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 6, 2008)

wow that's amaaazing!!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 6, 2008)

U are stunnin´


----------



## Babyloo (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh. My. GOD!!!!  That is actually perfect!!  I love it to bits!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Jun 6, 2008)

I love this!
You're soo talented.


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 6, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 6, 2008)

that's great!


----------



## Marijka (Jun 6, 2008)

I´m speachless... it takes my breath away...


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow..


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

You are so talented.


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 7, 2008)

Omg... you have serious skills, girl!


----------



## Vlada (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my word! That's utterly...I really have no appropriate words here! Amazing wouldn't begin to describe it!


----------



## Mien (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, I love your 'Drama-looks', they are always stunning. I really like how you do both drama and everyday looks perfectly


----------



## -moonflower- (Jun 7, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 7, 2008)

thats amazing!


----------



## piN.up (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing!!! You're very talented, I love the look!!!


----------



## Myranda (Jun 7, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------



## Lori_Renee (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh..... THATS INSANE! I love it. :]


----------



## Winnie (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got to say, you show how make up is truly an art form!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

You are wayyyy too talented. Such a nice job.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am IN LOVE with this. You are seriously amazing.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 8, 2008)

My jaw dropped literally when I saw this!  This is amazing!  I always look forward to your posts.  Such a talented girl.  Will you do my makeup when I visit Taiwan (right?)?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 8, 2008)

WHAT, get out of here that is so ..... mad skillz beyond comprehension.


----------



## fondue (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow!  I've said it before and I will say it again.....girl you have mad skills!


----------



## josie (Jun 8, 2008)

i've always admired the faces you put together. you're a beautiful girl and very talented. perfection.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely love this!  You're so crazy skilled... I can't do the same looks but you're an inspiration to me!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow this is fabulous. You are very inspiring. I always love what you do.


----------



## NeoMedusa (Jun 10, 2008)

That is truly beautiful. I never comment but this was something I couldn't hold back on. You are so original & talented. You should start doing this professionally.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 10, 2008)

This is amazing. I cant say enough....wow. perfection!


----------



## Katura (Jun 10, 2008)

You are a true artist. I love everything that you do :

A great inspiration.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 10, 2008)

your work is breathless


----------



## nazneen372 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is SO amazing! How did you do the dropped lashes and cover up your own ones?


----------



## devin (Jun 14, 2008)

this is amazing!! photoshoot material! you are super talented!!


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 17, 2008)

Your skills leave me in awe! That's absolutely stunning


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 17, 2008)

wow, amazing.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## Lessandes (Jun 22, 2008)

Whoooah that's pretty.....effective °_°


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 24, 2008)

i likey,it look s so different but hot at da same time


----------



## Morosity (Jun 24, 2008)

Amazing!, you truly are the definition of a makeup ARTIST!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

wow, that is awesome!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 24, 2008)

talent!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2008)

That is incredible!!! I love it!!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 25, 2008)

Have mercy this is insane! In a good way!


----------



## kidrobot (Jun 30, 2008)

holy moly! the look is amazing, you have true skills, baby!


----------



## hanginglights (Jan 31, 2009)

Youre so amazing. Fantastic look, very well plotted.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 31, 2009)

absolutely amazing...as always!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 31, 2009)

Fierce!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## fintia (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing girl!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 2, 2009)

whoaaaaa..


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 2, 2009)

So talented!


----------

